# Has anyone used Courier Travel or Air Courier?



## Hawaiiker (Mar 28, 2007)

Could anyone tell me if these two travel couriers are legit?  I understand both charge a memebership fee but their fees are low and sometimes free.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 28, 2007)

Legitimate. See Fodor's write-up on courier travel in this article, which includes mention of these two entities.


----------

